# Question regarding MK-677!



## AllesT (Oct 25, 2018)

MK-677 promotes different and many positive effects on its users. This supplement is an orally administered product that won?t just help in boosting athletic and bodybuilding performance, but it can also assist in combating certain health issues. Should MK-677 (Ibutamoren) Be Taken in the Day or Night?


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 26, 2018)

I take mine before workout. But some take before bed because it makes some lethargic.


----------

